
How to Create Meaningful Names in Code - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/better-programming/how-to-create-meaningful-names-in-code-20d7476537d4
======
exabrial
> A good rule of thumb is: If a name requires a comment, then it doesn’t
> reveal the intent.

This can actually be extended to whole functions as well. doProcessMessage()
is terrible but sendMailIfNewAccount() is an improvement.

We have a rule that we don't write comments, instead we write log messages,
and we try to write them after every branch corresponds with a business
decision.

~~~
KlaymenDK
That's a very neat rule, and an interesting application of "code comments are
bad and should not be used". Thanks for sharing!

